# طريقة تحضير بليدج للخشب



## محمد ميقاتى (18 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو من الاخوة ذو الخبرات فى مجال المنظفات تركيبة بليدج للخشب والنسب وطريقة التصنيع
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

